# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  What is Your Favorite Class to Level from 1-90?

## [IAMS]

Mage all the way!

----------


## Dripperina

Noone of those... MANBEARPIG FOR PRESIDENT

----------


## Dante

The classes that can 84 twink well, for example warrior, priest or hunter. Nothing beats buying MoP level 84 gear and wrecking some people in BGs :P
Protection paladin is also fun, you never die and you can pull 12+ mobs while questing.

----------


## [IAMS]

> it's an amazing quantity of content," explained fifa 15 coins phil mansell, vice president regarding runescape, "and they can be operating 24 hours a day to twice this by the end of 2014. 
> 
> It's in addition pleasing to reflect if this wasn't to the success of our own person strength gumption, your elf town may well have not surfaced to the lighting. It was, by far, 
> 
> probably the most desirable little bit of wow gold articles for our supporters and also we're happy to supply all of them the keys to this brand new kingdom today".


retard alert!!

----------


## StormGold

Priest is the best class  :Cool:

----------


## Confucius

I like leveling hunters best because you always get a pet as a friend  :Smile: . The pets make me happy and I get really emotionally attached to them. Also in general they are pretty easy to level compared to other classes and are my favorite class since vanilla.

----------


## viperas

Hunter/ Warlock, easy pve!

----------


## ChutzRadiant

I would have to distinguish between fun and favorite. Hunter is my favorite for its simplicity, while playing as a warrior is much more fun.

----------


## Ales Kolman Bagari

Dudu powa! Your basicly all in 1 rdps mdps healer tank name it Druid its a way to go =)

----------


## husobaba1903

I'd say Shadow Priest.Mind Blast and Mind Spike hits like a truck in even lower levels.

----------


## Deadlagx

Hunter, easily. My hunter has been my main for almost 8 years now and I have just grown so attached to him. We have been every single race in the game(paid and tmorph) and done so much together. Such a good class to solo as there is so much potential to use your pet for different mechanics that you normally would need 2 people for. 

That and all the pets...oh god they need to implement the ability to buy more stable slots with gold or something, it's so fun to collect all the cool pets.

----------


## plikplikplik

Rogue, nothing else...

----------


## TheQt

Boomkin dawg, There's NOTHING better than hitting starfall and raining destruction over everything > :Smile:

----------


## PrettyStandard

blood DK pull everything and don't pay attention is my kinda level gameplay

----------


## LastSilhouette

Death Knight wins because I get to skip 60 levels  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PdRs3N

Warlock is really fun to level imo. Super fast mass pulling with almost no downtime.

----------


## aramina

Hunter, fun to play and it's the easiest and fastest aswel  :Smile:

----------


## Praesto

The question is aimed towards leveling specifically. I prefer rogue for leveling because I can stealth for most quests and complete them in record time. This is inn comparison to my non-stealth friends that have to fight their way through mobs to kill specific mobs, or collect quest items. Also the rogue is the easiest to avoid getting ganked, or to gank with. 

Overall at level cap play I really like the rogue, but stealthing is a bit less important, so I have equal fun with an enhance shaman.

In Vanilla I preferred:
Warlocks (I believe it was SM/SL?)
Rogues (World of Roguecraft :] )
Priests (Holy was actually fun)
Shamans (TANKS!!!!!)

In TBC I preferred:
Warlocks (Afflic)
Paladins (Ret)

In WOTLK I preferred:
Rogues (Assn)

In CATA I preferred:
Shamans (Resto)
Rogues (Assn)

In MOP I preferred:
Shamans (Resto/Enhance)
Rogues (Assn)

In Warlords I preffer:
Shamans (Enhance)
Rogues (Assn)

In Legion I expect ot prefer:
Shamans (Enhance)
Rogues (Assn)

To me they broke warlocks after they changed them, and I have not liked them since. Priests for me were fun but they died off pretty quickly as I did not prefer to heal at higher levels. You see nothing but Shamans and Rogues from Cata forward. I like the ranged lifestyle but I do not like the current feel of any of the ranged classes. I prefer magic for ranged so that leaves me with Mage, Warlock, Shadow Priest, Ele Sham, and Boomkin but the problem is Meh tell me when fire or arcane are strong and maybe, weak, not fun, made of glass, and I don't want to start leveling from 0 again respectively. 

I am excited to see what Legion brings.

----------


## DoomWoW

Warlock! Master of the dark arts!

----------


## bestBotter

Most certainly Huntardz, been playing since TBC, and leveling with hunter is just a bliss. Also killing other newbs pre 90 is helluva fun.

----------


## SK Bot

Witch doctor ! Passive and effective  :Cool:

----------

